

My slightly more than weekend project - jbot29

I run a few calculations over and over again, and got tired of doing so. So I made a little app, the kicker is that the calculations are expressed in lispy like syntax. I thought HN might enjoy it. It is free and yes needs work. I did the absolute minium to get it out.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/candlestickcalc/id485900364?ls=1&#38;mt=8
======
JoeCortopassi
My $0.02:

Cool concept. I remember when I did construction, I had to do calculations all
the time, and something like this would be cool. That being said, here were my
first impressions:

\--I didn't know that you can make your own calculations until _after_ I
downloaded the app, and _after_ I did some digging. If it wasn't cause I was
trying to help someone on HN, I probably wouldn't have downloaded it.

\-- Make it more obvious how to add a new calculation. If the edit button is
on the upper right, add a "+" button to the upper left. This is what your user
will expect.

\-- I like the Lisp syntax for the code. But I'm a nerd. This really limits
your audience. Make it look like something a person would see on a high school
math board and you will have more luck. Something like: @result@ = @variable1@
* ( @variable2@ + 4.5 )

These are just my first impressions. I think it's cool, and just needs some
iterations to be really good. If you get a chance, check out my app, and feel
free to give some feedback [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?l...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
jbot29
Thank you. I really appreciate you taking the time to give me feedback.

While unlike the lisp syntax, I think you are right, more people could use it
if there was regular syntax.

